# Ladies SB boots- Definitive narrow foot/no heel lift list



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree!!!!! Although I do have to say that I think a good boot guy can fix up just bout any pair of boots. But miracles happen when you start with a good boot AND then have it costumized. :yahoo:


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I wish the SB industry would just understand lady feet better. 

There are two main kinds of lady feet as far as *heel lift *is concerned. 
The gals who can wear pretty slingback shoes and ones that cannot. I can't (they just slide off) and I would guess anyone else who can't, have problems with heel lift in SB boots.

Wish I could afford to design my own.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not sure women have any worse a time with fitting snowboard boots than men do. I have difficult feet, but it's not just my narrow heel. It's also my widish, flattish forefoot, my high instep, and my relatively large calves. I have the same difficulty with hiking boots, climbing shoes, and so on. It's just something you get used to.

The best I've come up with so far is the Salomon F2.0. I love them while I'm riding, but I still have to crank on them a bit, and they're still a bit too small in the calves. I have to leave the liner and the cuff loose if I'm hiking or skinning, or they start inspiring homicidal thoughts. I may try to jam some J-bars in there so I don't have to tighten them as much, but I'm not sure how doable that is with the Fusion liners.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

tigre said:


> I'm not sure women have any worse a time with fitting snowboard boots than men do. I have difficult feet, but it's not just my narrow heel. It's also my widish, flattish forefoot, my high instep, and my relatively large calves. I have the same difficulty with hiking boots, climbing shoes, and so on. It's just something you get used to.


I think the issue is that men have more selection and more upper level/pro model boots. Even Nitros top of the range is still a medium soft boot. 
There are many guy boots that I think 'wow that is just what I am looking for' But there is no true girls equivalent. I wear a 5.5 so just getting a mens boot is not an option.

How long have you had your F20s? I am curious because my Salmons got SOO SOO soft they would squash out when putting my binding on. The width plus them getting so soft put me off the brand for boots (bindings I love however) I also have an issue with their sizing. They seems to come up really big. I would need a 4.5 according to their sizing chart. A 5 at the very least. The Kianas I had were a 6 and I was swimming in them.

But don't you also wish there was a narrow-wide fit in the description or on the larger review sites?


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know if my heels are narrow (though I'm in the "can't wear slingbacks" group) and I wear a size 4 boot. I think I'm pretty much limited to Burton and Salomon because everyone else seems to bottom out at size 5. 

I found my Burton Sapphires were tight on my right heel until I had them heat moulded. I had to go back a few times because the bootfitters were reluctant to make drastic changes, but now the fit is great.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Soggysnow said:


> I think the issue is that men have more selection and more upper level/pro model boots. Even Nitros top of the range is still a medium soft boot.
> There are many guy boots that I think 'wow that is just what I am looking for' But there is no true girls equivalent. I wear a 5.5 so just getting a mens boot is not an option.


Yeah, that is a problem, and it's present in most outdoor gear. There's just a smaller market for high-end sports gear for women generally. 



> How long have you had your F20s? I am curious because my Salmons got SOO SOO soft they would squash out when putting my binding on. The width plus them getting so soft put me off the brand for boots (bindings I love however) I also have an issue with their sizing. They seems to come up really big. I would need a 4.5 according to their sizing chart. A 5 at the very least. The Kianas I had were a 6 and I was swimming in them.


I've had them a few weeks, and put about 20 hours on them. These are the newer version, the F2.0. I got to look at both, and these are stiffer and have much tougher material over the forefoot than the older ones. They also seem to be sized a bit differently. I wear an 8 in street shoes, and I got an 8 in the F2.0s, but I would have gone with an 8.5 in the F20s. They definitely run a bit small, and don't pack out much (probably due to the Fusion liner and low profile shell).



> But don't you also wish there was a narrow-wide fit in the description or on the larger review sites?


Maybe, but I haven't seen that sort of description very often in any other sport-specific footwear, so I can't fault the manufacturers. I suppose they could show you which lasts they used on different models (I think I remember a mountaineering/hiking boot company that did that), but that still only gives you information in two-dimensions for a three-dimensional foot. It could cut down on some of the trial and error, but you're still going to be trying on a lot of boots. :dunno:


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

If it helps any, my gf has a high arch, narrow feet and narrow ankles and just bought a pair of Northwave boots that are phenomenal for her . She came from a pair of 32's that packed out to more than a full size too big


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I've got normal width, flat low volume feet, narrow heels&ankles. I've tried on over a dozen boots, and except for one or two pairs, they all seem to fit just fine. In fact I almost never have trouble finding shoes that fit, except for flats.

My Northwave Freedoms were great when I got them, but packed out and now I get too much heel lift when riding. Still seems good near the beginning of the season, but gets packed out again after a couple of days. Recently got Burton Qs with a heat moldable liner -- we'll see how these hold up. Either way, I'm starting to be convinced that a stiff boot is a good substitute for reducing heel lift.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I've also noticed that Stance has started making socks with rubber strips along the heel area to add some friction inside the boot.. Very cool idea


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

East§ide said:


> I've also noticed that Stance has started making socks with rubber strips along the heel area to add some friction inside the boot.. Very cool idea



There is a company that have been doing it for some time now, designed by Canadian doctor Daryl Sherman (Chiropractic+Kinesiology). Called *Stable26*









Stable 26
Eddie Hicks :: Canadian National Mogul Team Member
QUARRY | Stable 26 Footgear Improves Performance for all Athletes

They are designed for skiers, hockey players and golfers. I have owned some for a couple of seasons now as I have so many issues with boot fit and they are great. I tend to use them on the really cold days when my foot is at its smallest. They come with 3 different size silicone pads which you can mix and match and have a small mesh bag to store the remaining pads.
They lock the heel down, but will not help for people needing an all round narrower fit.

My only suggestions for the company would be using a different fabric (hair and EVERYTHING that can stick to this sock does) and being able to buy replacement socks without the silicone pads (I have already emailed the company) as they are pretty expensive.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Interesting what you say about the Salomon Kiana. I have a very long and narrow foot, and these are the best boots I've had - no heel lift, and I can get them nice and tight. I don't find them wide at all, and they don't give me blisters on the outside of my foot where I have a funny bone that sticks out (often a problem with shoes). I forget who it was now, but another girl on the forum recently got a pair after complaining of heel lift, and she really likes them as well. I've had mine for a few years now, and I love them.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

silverwhale said:


> Interesting what you say about the Salomon Kiana. I have a very long and narrow foot, and these are the best boots I've had - no heel lift, and I can get them nice and tight. I don't find them wide at all, and they don't give me blisters on the outside of my foot where I have a funny bone that sticks out (often a problem with shoes). I forget who it was now, but another girl on the forum recently got a pair after complaining of heel lift, and she really likes them as well. I've had mine for a few years now, and I love them.


Mine were from 09' I believe








Could have been an issue with this year. Honestly I could almost squash them flat doing up my bindings (also Salomon) without too much pressure. I did have an issue getting the right size. Mine were a little too big as they didn't sell my size. Looks like I would be a 4.5 judging by the size chart but thats nuts as I wear a 6 reg shoe and a 5.5 sb shoe in most brands. Did you find the sizing strange also?

Whoever mentioned a stiffer boot is probably right (although 32 had a nice stiff boot, just a wide fit all over), but then how stiff is too stiff if you also freestyle?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*K2 Contour - Freeride boot*

I have size 39, s calves, very *high wrist*, wide knuckles, and slim ankles. Sellers moan that my feet are very difficult. Had a Burton Emerald where I had big problems to get in, I actually had to stomp to enter. 
No I have the K2 Contour K2 Contour Boot Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride and all the problems with entering vanished. They open easily very wide.
What I like most, is their special double BOA system with one adjusting the inner and one the entire outer layer (not upper- and lower outer layer). 

I like to have the boots as tight as possible while riding, but with the "normal" system you cant adjust the inner layer easily... but if the inner stays tight, feet get cold soon and I got cramps. With the K2 double BOA system I can fasten the inner and outer layer within seconds as tight as I want for the run and with only two minor movements of the hands I can release BOTH and the feet can relax on the chairlift. Never had sore or cold feet or cramps anymore with this boots. Thats luxury to me! 
I ride them with Thermo Soles 3D sport (with remote control! ) but I almost never had to switch on the heating. But since these soles are very comfortable and a bit thicker than the original ones, I got the perfect fit in the boots with them without any heel lift.


----------



## meganfm (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a great thread! I'm just looking into getting my own gear and I have this exact problem-high arch (I actually need to wear orthotics in all my shoes) and narrow heel.

I hear that 32s are a bit wide, but has anyone gotten the heat molding ones? I was eyeing the 32 Lashed, since they have a full heat moldable liner, which I thought would help a lot.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

I am having some problems with boots too. The top of my foot is so tall that I get pressure points in boots that aren't "tall" enough. Then my calves are huge! I knew I had huge calves but halfway through the day they hurt so bad I have to loosen up my boots and lose a good amount of control. I also have a problem with heel lift. I can smash my boots down with my bindings but then I smush the boot into the ground. Anyone have any suggestions? I am in Salomon Ivy with the triple speed lace right now. Too much heel lift, to tight on my calves. Perfect in the top of foot area.


----------



## meganfm (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got a bit more trying on to do, but I tried on the Nike Zoom Force One's yesterday and they fit great. I told him I have a narrow heel, and the sales guy showed me that they have all this padding on either side of the ankle to make a really snug fit. I'm not sure about packing out, but that's great for people who have a narrow heel.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

meganfm said:


> I've got a bit more trying on to do, but I tried on the Nike Zoom Force One's yesterday and they fit great. I told him I have a narrow heel, and the sales guy showed me that they have all this padding on either side of the ankle to make a really snug fit. I'm not sure about packing out, but that's great for people who have a narrow heel.


I tried these on as well but the top of the foot portion of the boot put on a lot of pressure. Let us know what you go with. I am hoping to get new boots tomorrow. :yahoo:


----------



## meganfm (Feb 28, 2013)

DesireeM81 said:


> I tried these on as well but the top of the foot portion of the boot put on a lot of pressure. Let us know what you go with. I am hoping to get new boots tomorrow. :yahoo:


Yeah I'm going back to try them on again today because I only put my orthotic in one boot, and my foot in the one without it started to go numb while I was walking around the store-I could feel pressure around the ankle so I may have tied it too tight. I was there right before the store closed, so the guy put them on hold and told me to come back today and spend as much time in them as I wanted.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Sooooo at the end of last season I went into a local shop to ask about Salomon Optima vs Burton Supreme and they didnt have my size in either (of course) but just chatted. While waiting for the clerk I did notice a very stiff boot in the store.

Salomon F22 womens. Does anyone have experience with this boot? Reviews say it is narrow and stiff (great as long as after breaking them in they are still articulate for some beginnner/intermediate park)
Perhaps they might be a better buy than the Optima (and I know now they are stocked in more than one store here)


EDIT_Looked at Salomons website and it *looks like the F22 was replaced by the F3.0* So I guess it is going to be easier to find the newer boot. Experience with this new boot anyone?


----------

